# Trial Neuling mit vielen Fragen :-/



## m(A)ui (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Seit langem betreibe ich mit meinem normalen MTB phasenweise Trial. Da seit ich singlespeed fahre, die übersetzung nicht mehr so tuaglich ist, habe ich mich für ein reinrassiges Trialbike entscheiden:
Ein Ibis Trial comp mit 24"/20" Bereifung! :=)

Ich möchte es nun soweit modernisieren, dass man damit einigermassen vernünftig Trialen kann, also:

-Maguras an die U-Brake sockel
-neue, weiche, dicke reifen
-Gewicht sparen
-???

Bei einigen Fragen bin ich mir aber manghles Trialerfahrung total unschlüssig:
-Welche Übersetzung (20"Hinterrad)? Momentan glaube ich 24:18
-Welche Kurbellänge? Momentan 165mm, meine anderen Räder zw, 170 und 175
-Welchen HR Reifen (max 2.2")? Dachte an Maxxis Holy Roller (2,2") oder Tioga Comp-X (2.1"). Beide gibt's in der selben Breite auch für vorne (24")
-HR-Position? Dank horizontaler Ausfallenden könnte ich das HR nach Kürzen der Ketet noch eine Stufe weiter vorschieben. Welche Vor-/Nachteiel hat ein kurzer hinterbau.
-Lenkerbreite? Momentan 68cm

Vieln Dank scon im Voraus für eure Hilfe,
maui


----------



## Trialside (30. Mai 2007)

Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von deinem Bike Posten? Kann mir das irgendwie net vorstellen, wie ein 24''/20'' -Bike aussehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (30. Mai 2007)

Es dürfte sich dabei um eines der folgenden Räder handeln:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1987_Ibis_Trials_Comp.htm

oder

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1990_Ibis_Trials_Comp.htm

An den TE: Sowas würde ich eher nicht modernisieren sondern als "Trial-Kulturgut" restaurieren/erhalten.

Richtiges Trialen wie in den aktuellen Videos dürfte damit doch eher schwierig sein...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## m(A)ui (30. Mai 2007)

es sieht exakt so aus:






Sattel wurde schon komplett versenkt!

Ich will natürlich alle demontierten Teile aufheben, um es in den originale zusatnd zurückversetzen zu können. Aber ein nicht fahrbares Fahrrad als reines Sammlerstück ist nix für mich, deshalb muss es um gebaut werden!

Über Tips dazu würde ich mich sehr freuen!

maui


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. Mai 2007)

Ich wÃ¼rde das rad irgentwo in der versenkung verschwinden lassen und dir empfehlen z.B. ein monty pro fÃ¼r 400â¬ neu zu kaufen.

Mit dem Rad machst du nichtnur dich sondern auch den Trialsport lÃ¤cherlich.
(nicht bÃ¶s gemeint)


----------



## m(A)ui (30. Mai 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad machst du nicht nur dich sondern auch den Trialsport lächerlich.



Dann wart' mal ab, wie ich mich nach einem Jahr Training auf den deutschen Meisterschaften lächerlich mache. Und der technisch überlegenen 20/24-Geometrie zu einer Renaisance verhelfe.  

Trial rulez!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. Mai 2007)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> Dann wart' mal ab, wie ich mich nach einem Jahr Training auf den deutschen Meisterschaften lächerlich mache. Und der technisch überlegenen 20/24-Geometrie zu einer Renaisance verhelfe.
> 
> Trial rulez!





gute einstellung


----------



## Kev95 (30. Mai 2007)

ich find die räder schäbig sehn aus wie so cruiser !


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (30. Mai 2007)

wenn der Kev95 in 20 Jahren sein erstes Trialrad wiedersieht versteht er vielleicht was nostalgie und liebe zu seinem ersten rad, zu seinem ersten auto, zu seiner ersten cd .... bedeutet. Er ist jedoch erst 12 (denke ich mal) und somit nichtmal so alt wie dein rad.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der meinung, dass alte Trialräder gefahren werden sollten. Natürlich kann man mit 14kg nicht das was man mit 8kg kann, hinzu kommen veraltete geo etc.... dennoch geht es da irgendwo um mehr ....

Hätte ich so ein Rad würde ich erst garnicht versuchen es zu modifizieren. Halte es in schuss und fahre es so wie es ist. Es ist so nicht wie du sagst unfahrbar, es ist nur veraltet. Solltest du ernsthaft versuchen es auf einen neuen stand zu bringen wirst du so oder so den kürzeren ziehen, weil da immer noch was ist was nicht gut ist. Für "heutiges" Trial ist der Rahmen auch garnicht ausgelegt, früher oder später wird er bersten.


----------



## triptonight (1. Juni 2007)

Ich an deiner Stelle, würde keinen Pfennig, OK jetzt Cent, in solch ein Rad stecken und wenn dann höchstens zum Erhalt. 
Hol dir lieber ein neues oder gutes gebrauchtes Rad. 
Du brauchst eh fast alles neu oder wirst es nach einem Monat brauchen. 

Solltest du es schaffen, mit so einem Rad, nur ein halbes Jahr lang regelmäßig zu fahren und dann mal die Gelegenheit haben ein richtiges aktuelles Trialbike zu benutzen, wirst du dich bestimmt tierisch ärgern, was das für ein Unterschied ist und wie einfach und auch sehr viel besser die Dinge gehen. 
Ich kenne ja nicht mal Videos von früher, wo sie so ein Rad gefahren sind und ich hab schon einige gesehen, die vor dem Jahr 2000 gedreht worden sind.

Deine Einstellung ansich ist ja gut. Ich weiß ja nun nicht, was du schon alles auf deinem MTB kannst aber wenn du wirklich regelmäßig trialen möchtest, laß es sein und steck keine Kohle mehr in dieses Rad. 

Sollte es am Geld liegen, modifiziere denn lieber dein MTB.


----------



## misanthropia (1. Juni 2007)

hör auf alle und lass es sein. um ehrlich zu sein finde ich es aber schon beängtigend dass du mit trial anfangen willst, ohne zu wissen wie heutige trialbikes aussehen. ich hätte erwartet, dasss du ein bild von einem Bmx postest, laienfehler, aber sowas??? 
oder du meinst das scherzhaft, was ich hoffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -|nS5|- (1. Juni 2007)

ich persönlich glaube das ist nur verarsche !
ziemlich unglaubwürdig! 
und wenn dann ziehmlich sinnlos jeder der bis 3 zählen kann und inet hat würd sich doch mal infomieren und kommt alleine auf die idee sich ein neues oder ein günstig gutes gebrauchtes zu kaufen.



Sollte es ernst gemeind sein dann spaar dir 400-700 an und kauf dir ein bike aus´n forum


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (1. Juni 2007)

ja genau. Verkauf den Hobel mir, leg nochmal nen bisschen was bei und hol dir nen gaybrauchtes. Wieviel willst´en haben?


----------



## Kev95 (2. Juni 2007)

rofl ich wollte euch eig. nicht damit angreifen aber 1. ich bin 18 ^^.. und die 95 hat nix mit meinem geburts jahr zu tun und 2. ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen ich wie mit Counter Strike 1.6 und Source ich spiel lieber 1.6  .. naja und 3. ich habn suuuuuuper mega altes bike.. Monty X ALP .. eines der ersten trial räder die monty raus gebracht hat ^^.. naja will hoffen das ich jehtz bald ma nen aktuelles schönes rad kriegen bin ja sehr uffn Koxx XTP aus ^^.. muah


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juni 2007)

boah mein deutsch wieder.. :/


----------



## Kurpfalzcowboy (6. Juni 2007)

moin,
also ich fahr nach ca. 7 jahren wieder mountainbike und wollte auch das trialen wieder anfangen. mitlerweile hat sich ja biketechnisch viel getan und ich hab keinen überblick mehr. jetzt wollt ich von euch ein paar vorschläge für ein "einsteiberbike". ich hab vor überwiegend urban trial zu fahren.
meine anforderungen sind eigentlich nur hydraulische bremsen und einen leichten rahmen und 26". alles möglichst günstig.
falls von euch jemand irgendwelche vorschläge hat( vielleicht wollt ihr auch eins günstig loswerden) kann sich ja via pm melden oder hier einfach posten.

greetz der kurpfalzcowboy


----------



## m(A)ui (16. Juli 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein finde ich es aber schon beängtigend dass du mit trial anfangen willst, ohne zu wissen wie heutige trialbikes aussehen.





-|nS5|- schrieb:


> und wenn dann ziehmlich sinnlos jeder der bis 3 zählen kann und inet hat würd sich doch mal infomieren und kommt alleine auf die idee sich ein neues oder ein günstig gutes gebrauchtes zu kaufen.


blubber, bla, bla ...

Also, am Sa hab ich hinten nen neuen MAntel drauf gemacht (Maxxis holy roller 20x2,2"), bisschen dicker würde auch noch gehen (Schwalbe jumping Jack 2,25"; Onza Sticky Fingers 2,4" vielleicht mit anderen Bremsen).
Bin dann auch gleich zum ersten mal trialen gegangen und war echt überrascht, was da alles ging! Trotz hohem Gewicht, schlechten Bremsen, unbekanntem "Fahr"rad und ohne Clickies gingen Tricks einfacher als mit meinem MTB!
Ich werde es also weiterhin gerne fahren, viel Spass damit haben und nur das nötigste austauschen. Dazu gehören erstmal die Bremsen gegen gescheite maguras, den Lenker gegen was ergonomischeres und die Kurbel gegen eine aus Alu(!) mit nem grösseren Blatt.

gruss,
maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (26. Juli 2007)

ohne clickies??? was willste mit klickpedalen im trial???


----------



## V!RUS (26. Juli 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> ohne clickies??? was willste mit klickpedalen im trial???



Na wie willst du denn springen ohne Klickpedalen? 

Überleg doch mal, beim Sidehop zum Beispiel. Da würde das Rad doch einfach unten bleiben, mit Klickpedalen kommt das Rad ja mit hoch, weil es unter deinen Füßen befestigt ist.


----------



## t-time1991 (26. Juli 2007)

aso jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich nicht mit dem fahrrad springen kann das bleibt immer am boden und ich komme auf die mauer gehe morgen direkt neue pedalen kaufen


----------



## misanthropia (26. Juli 2007)

also maui, mal ganz ehrlich. mit dieser karre kann man schon fahren, die frage ist nur "wie". allgemein macht das ein schlechtes bild, wenn jemand auf konstruktive ratschläge mit "blubb " antwortet, denn das sagt aus, dass es dir ohnehin egal ist was man dir sagt. also warum sollte sich demnach irgendjemand darum kümmern was du für fragen zu deinem bike hast, wenn es dir ohnehin egal ist. 
kauf dir auf jeden fall clickies, einen ergonomischen lenker, so rennrad tourenlenker sind sehr bequem und mach doch was du willst. 
dein bike ist scrott, was denkst du, warum unsere heutigen bikes anders aussehen, und ich spreche nicht nur von dem rosa. viel spass

p.s: anhand der patzigkeit gehe ich nun nocht mehr von einer verarsche aus, so sehr ich es doch immernoch erhoffe.


----------



## Scrat (26. Juli 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> also maui, mal ganz ehrlich. mit dieser karre kann man schon fahren, die frage ist nur "wie".



Wie? - So, wie vor 15 Jahren Trial *gefahren* wurde. Die Betonung liegt auf fahren und nicht auf hüpfen...

Sowas macht nämlich verdammt viel Spaß und bringt auch für Trialfahren im "aktuellen" Stil einiges - versuch' doch einfach mal, auf einem Trialgelände selbst die einfachste Automatikspur der Motorradtrialer zu fahren - und sollte Dir das zu langweilig sein, dann probiere das nonstop und ohne Räder zu versetzen.

Auch jemandem, der "normal" MTB fährt - also CC/Marathon - dürfte Trialen mit einem solchen Rad (und vielleicht dem Buch "No Way Trial Tricks" von Hans-Jörg Rey) einige fahrtechnische Fortschritte einbringen.



misanthropia schrieb:


> allgemein macht das ein schlechtes bild, wenn jemand auf konstruktive ratschläge mit "blubb " antwortet,



Sorry, falls ich Dir jetzt zu nahe treten sollte, aber allzuviel Konstruktives kann ich in Deinem anderen Beitrag nicht finden.

Gruß, Thomas

P.S.: Bei den Motorradtrialern ist Klassik-Trial (Pre65, Twinshocker) so verbreitet, daß es dafür eigene Wettbewerbe gibt - natürlich mit entsprechend an das Material angepaßten Spuren.


----------



## m(A)ui (26. Juli 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> also maui, mal ganz ehrlich. mit dieser karre kann man schon fahren, die frage ist nur "wie". allgemein macht das ein schlechtes bild, wenn jemand auf konstruktive ratschläge mit "blubb " antwortet, denn das sagt aus, dass es dir ohnehin egal ist was man dir sagt.


Die sogenannten Konstruktiven ratschläge beziehen sich alle auf ein Teil, das definitiv nicht zur Diskussion steht: Der Rahmen!
Ich fahre ein Rennrad von '54, je ein MTB von Ende der '80er respektive Anfang der '90er, alle aus Stahl! Warum sollte ich mir da ein Alu-Trialrad aus dem dritten Jahrtausend holen? Es geht mir nicht darum ein state-of-the-art-trial-bike zu haben und der beste in diesem Sport zu werden.
Trial ist für mich eine nette nebenbeschäftigung um sachen zu lernen, die mit dem MTB nicht gehen und meine Fahrtechnik auf letzterem zu verbessern.
Und dazu nehme ich lieber ein Rad mit dem besonderen Etwas, aus einem Material, einer Zeit mit dem ich mich identifizieren kann.



misanthropia schrieb:


> also warum sollte sich demnach irgendjemand darum kümmern was du für fragen zu deinem bike hast, wenn es dir ohnehin egal ist.


Ich habe ja nach Tips zu Teilen gefragt, die zur Diskussion stehen: Bremsen. Lenker, Kurbeln, Laufräder. Da ich aber anscheinend nicht ernstgenommen werde muss ich auch auf diesem gebiet nach "trial and error"  vorgehen, wohlwissend, dass ich dieses Forum in Zunkunft in aktiver Form wohl meiden werde.



misanthropia schrieb:


> kauf dir auf jeden fall clickies, einen ergonomischen lenker, so rennrad tourenlenker sind sehr bequem und mach doch was du willst.


es kommen natürlich KEINE clickies an das Rad!!!
Ich habe nur an meinen ANDEREN seit jahren rädern klickies und war deshlab überrascht, wie gut Trial mit BÄRENTATZEN funktioniert!



misanthropia schrieb:


> dein bike ist scrott, was denkst du, warum unsere heutigen bikes anders aussehen, und ich spreche nicht nur von dem rosa.


no comment



misanthropia schrieb:


> viel spass


Danke!
den werd' ich haben!  

maui

p.s. bisher zwei Kaufangebote für das Rad zeigen ja wohl, dass es so schlecht nicht sein kann!


----------



## m(A)ui (26. Juli 2007)

Scrat schrieb:


> Wie? - So, wie vor 15 Jahren Trial *gefahren* wurde. Die Betonung liegt auf fahren und nicht auf hüpfen...
> 
> Sowas macht nämlich verdammt viel Spaß und bringt auch für Trialfahren im "aktuellen" Stil einiges - versuch' doch einfach mal, auf einem Trialgelände selbst die einfachste Automatikspur der Motorradtrialer zu fahren - und sollte Dir das zu langweilig sein, dann probiere das nonstop und ohne Räder zu versetzen.
> 
> ...


Wir verstehen uns!


----------

